# rdr pf



## dmascarin (Jul 7, 2010)

I'm trying to make a rdr to squid but I need some IPS rule does not pass through the former IP and IP2 not pass through the rdr


```
$lan_net = "192.168.0.0/24"

IP = "192.168.0.10"
IP2 = "192.168.0.11"

rdr on $intern inet proto { tcp, udp } from !$IP to any port http -> \
127.0.0.1 port 3128
```


----------

